# Boiled chicken causing loose stools?



## Swampcollie (Sep 6, 2007)

It's far more likely that it's the Blue Buffalo causing the problem. cease feeding the kibble for now. Boil up some chicken and rice or hamburger and rice and give the pup small meals of the boiled meat and rice mixture.

The meat and rice is highly digestible and it will firm things up in the poo department.


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Several people on here have had issues with Blue Buffalo and their puppies-it may be too rich for their developing systems.

I second SC's suggestion of boiled chicken/boiled hamburger and rice for a few meals, until her stools firm up, and then start slowly adding kibble back in.

She is also the perfect age for coccidia to rear its ugly head as well. Puppies often have coccidia. You really don't get rid of it-the meds are to knock it back until the puppy's own body can handle it. Any kind of stress can cause it to break out again-new home, new situations, upset tummy, etc. It is very difficult to diagnose and many vets will treat on symptoms. If the diarrhea keeps recurring, I would suspect coccidia.


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

If she was fine until today...it COULD be the chicken. MOST dogs and puppies I've worked with DO get sick after eating new foods... (A side effect of early training!) BUT, if you keep using different foods on occasion, 5-10 tiny pieces a few times a day, she will soon be able to eat treats without a problem. Some dogs take longer than others, but it's definitely worth it.


----------



## cory (Aug 23, 2010)

Up until the boiled chicken she was great. her poops had been loose on Purina ProPlan so that is why I started a very slow switch over to Blue Buffalo. Since adding a little of the BB into her food her poops got much better and were solid. She had a ton of boiled chicken last night as we did a very extensive training session with a trainer, since then her poops were runny and so far today she has much less coming out. she did have coccidia and we are going back for a recheck on Friday. I am figuring that I will give her a day on her kibble without any other treats and if her poops go back to normal then I will assume it was too much chicken but if they stay runny then I will try a new idea.
does that sound like a good idea?


----------



## Tahnee GR (Aug 26, 2006)

Too much of any food can cause diarrhea, and chicken of course is all protein. You can use pieces of her kibble as training treats, and that might be the best course.


----------

